# my black beauty!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Wooohooo...what a beauty! I had dumped my black tigers into a tank and left them alone...didn't think they were breeding, so virtually forgot about them. I was going to clean it out and put the new Fluval soil in there, so imagine my surprise when I netted this one!!!!!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Gorgeous shrimpy!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Cool little guy. It looks like his eyes are glowing!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks, and actually its a Girl! Hoping she will breed soon so I will have more of them


----------

